# Literally waking up.......



## Awake&Alive (Jan 27, 2014)

I sometimes have trouble in the mornings when I wake up. It happens rarely, or even throughout the day, that I question if I'm dreaming. I know I'm not just because everything is stable and makes sense (common sense kind of affirmations). I also tell myself that it is an irrelevant thought and that it's just a feeling (i.e. no evidence to prove I'm dreaming). But what do YOU do when you have these feelings? Thank you for your replies in advance! 

Jaclyn


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2014)

I have the same, even after DP. It´s very common if you had dreams right before you wake up. As you tell yourself, it´s just a feeling. After 1 hour, I´m normal again. Have you ever heard about hypnagogic hallucinations, maybe it´s what you experience.


----------



## Awake&Alive (Jan 27, 2014)

I feel pretty okay after about an hour too, thank God!  No, I don't have hypnagogic hallucinations, I just feel strange upon waking up sometimes.


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

I have that too


----------



## Riah (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't have any advice but just thought I'd let you know that I have this too :/ I wake up and have to go through a mental checklist of who I am, where I am, what happened the day before and what I have to do that day.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Riah said:


> I don't have any advice but just thought I'd let you know that I have this too :/ I wake up and have to go through a mental checklist of who I am, where I am, what happened the day before and what I have to do that day.


Ahhh I go through this too, everyday! It is no fun living in such a fog! Ugh


----------

